# The Sabbat



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Purchased the animated writing spellbook from Grandin Road over the weekend with their Mother's Day sale (25% off + free shipping). I'm thinking I want to have a little whimsical spellbook moment somewhere. I have a little podium that i think this would look great on and then I was thinking about doing something in a similar style with the torn pages in the same area.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooh, I always love a witch theme. Your teaser is outstanding Kenneth; definitely creepy with a witchy vibe! Your background stories are always so creative and intricate, you should turn them into short stories and make them into a book. Your going to have a blast with this theme, my friend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Selecting of a Regent Suggestion ... a Bit of Magic*

Kenneth just reading your background on the Sabbat and choosing of a Regent. Here's an idea I had that is kind of witchy: Have everyone RSVP so you know who is attending. Then select the name of one of those guests coming (and double check that evening so things don't go awry; also come up with a back up choice just in case) and using old looking paper, write their name creatively (maybe in brush stroke or bold calligraphy) in lemon juice. Sure you see where this is going...Roll up the Regent Proclamation and tie with a decorated ribbon to add some specialness to it. During the evening make an announcement about the reason for the evening and that you are ready to reveal who that Regent is using the magical powers granted to you. Usually the lemon juiced paper is held over a incandescent lightbulb and the lemon juice will turn brown revealing the "secret" writing. A light bulb would be _*not*_ very magical so maybe something like a heating pad on set on high and hidden under a thin cloth on a table where the paper could be laid out and people could see the name appear or something like that would work better. Definitely experiment a head of time to make sure it works and the text is legible. Assume the Regent presides over the festivities for the night...


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Tannasgach said:


> oooh, I always love a witch theme. Your teaser is outstanding Kenneth; definitely creepy with a witchy vibe! Your background stories are always so creative and intricate, you should turn them into short stories and make them into a book. Your going to have a blast with this theme, my friend.


Thanks! Maybe one day i'll do a compendium of short stories....hmm that might actually be a good theme idea within itself! Maybe one year we could do a macabre storybook theme and I could release little expanded short stories around past party themes as teasers. The final story would be sent out with the invite and would tell the central theme for that year. And then maybe the rooms in the house could all be decorated from the different themes of parties past(aka the stories that were a part of the teasers). I could do podiums in each room with their own individual storybooks. And maybe the central story is you have this evil writer who has the ability to craft these horrible tales and makes them come true. So when guests move from room to room it's like you're walking through his mind...well...essentially walking through MY mind lol. I got ahead of myself....sorry. LOL.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kenneth just reading your background on the Sabbat and choosing of a Regent. Here's an idea I had that is kind of witchy: Have everyone RSVP so you know who is attending. Then select the name of one of those guests coming (and double check that evening so things don't go awry; also come up with a back up choice just in case) and using old looking paper, write their name creatively (maybe in brush stroke or bold calligraphy) in lemon juice. Sure you see where this is going...Roll up the Regent Proclamation and tie with a decorated ribbon to add some specialness to it. During the evening make an announcement about the reason for the evening and that you are ready to reveal who that Regent is using the magical powers granted to you. Usually the lemon juiced paper is held over a incandescent lightbulb and the lemon juice will turn brown revealing the "secret" writing. A light bulb would be _*not*_ very magical so maybe something like a heating pad on set on high and hidden under a thin cloth on a table where the paper could be laid out and people could see the name appear or something like that would work better. Definitely experiment a head of time to make sure it works and the text is legible. Assume the Regent presides over the festivities for the night...



mmmm! I like the idea of this lemon juice! I've never heard of it before so i'll definitely look into it! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> mmmm! I like the idea of this lemon juice! I've never heard of it before so i'll definitely look into it! Thanks for the suggestion!



Oh this was fun thing we did as kids; surprised you hadn't heard of it and glad I thought to mention. Here's a video for anyone new to this which shows how it works and looks when revealed:


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Oh this was fun thing we did as kids; surprised you hadn't heard of it and glad I thought to mention. Here's a video for anyone new to this which shows how it works and looks when revealed:



This is great! I definitely think we're going to be using this idea.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

So I spent some time thinking about my character for my costume. If anyone knows me, I really like creating characters and not just "costumes" because I think it helps me keep everything cohesive and tells a story. If you feel like reading, here's a little back story on my character. The whole part about the ship and the bishop being the last to die is actually true from what i've discovered. 


Vegeir was born in the early 1300's and lived in the village of Bergen, Norway. Born to a traveling clan of witches, he grew up practicing ancient Norse magic that ostracized the group from the powerful Christian church. In 1340 the group settled around a small village where Vegeir met Eira, a local woman with whom he conceived a child. The child had been gifted with her father's magical blood and as such with each passing year her abilities grew. As the church grew in power, so did their fear of anything that might contest them. One target of the church was the witch community, and one day while Vegeir was out the Bishop of the town came with a group of people and snatched many perceived witches, including Runa and Eira, from their home. The Bishop believed the growing threat of the plague in the South to be caused by witchcraft, so his solution was to rid the land of all sorcery so as to stop it before it could happen. By the time Vegeir had returned, the only thing that remained was the smoldering corpses of his wife and child in the town square. Stricken with anger and grief, Vegeir swore a magical oath for revenge that the bishop would soon meet his end. It was then that he was contacted by the source of all magical power in the form of a goat. The goat offered Vegeir his revenge in exchange for his servitude as a member of the Witch Regency...he accepted. As instructed, he performed a ritual and beheaded the goat, tossing the body into the sea and placing the head upon his own. Within a few weeks, the winds had brought a vessel of death upon the shores of Norway. A ship had been stricken with the plague which caused every member aboard to perish. Vegeir watched as the ship hit the harbor, and the animals aboard it scurried out, carrying disease with them. One such animal was a goat that Vegeir shared eye contact with for a split second before it, too, ran away. Less than a year went by; nearly 60% of the population had perished from sickness. As the bishop lay dying on his bed, Vegeir appeared to him and watched as he took his last breath. The bishop was the last person to die from the plague in Norway. After the death of the bishop, Vegeir took his place as Regent where he still remains to this day at the helm of all sacrificial magic.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Here are a few things I've purchased off ebay/etsy. The "witch house" sign will go outside at the entrance, The altar cloth will be a part of a set up in the foyer, the palmistry and devil prints are large posters that i will be hanging. The moon and the astrology wheel are tapestries that will also get hung up. I'm thinking I want the bathroom to be really dark so I ordered the inverted pentagram shower curtain and the mask and cloak will be used for one of my mannequins.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Ahhh my sign I ordered from Etsy came in today! Love it! This is going to be a part of the entrance into the house


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

My tapestries came in! These will be used in the living room to cover up wall space. The living room is going to be our Tarot and Seance space.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay, I know it's been a minute since i've updated but I just wanted to post a couple of images that i've been working on which will go up as advertisements on the official Facebook page when we post it. 

This will go up first as the main image. The image references my story about the 4 in our coven searching for their 5th member to "complete the circle" if you will. 










This next graphic will go up with our costume contest announcement. Like I mentioned in my initial post, the "Ascension" is going to be how we decide who wins a spot in our coven via the costume contest.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Invites just came in the other day! I also purchased some red glittery wax and a pentagram seal to give the invites a special touch. 
I tested the wax out as it's my first time doing it. It took really well I just need to remember to use more. 

Inside the invitations I have an insert explaining the lore of this party theme and each one addresses the person differently according to where they live. So for example I have a person who lives on an Orchard rd so her invite is written to "The Witch of the Orchard."


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Also, found this really cool jaw bone at a local orchard--I found it in their corn maze. Some people would be weirded out but I saw an authentic PROP!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Got this awesome bust at HomeGoods!! She's going to go in my Enchanted Library. She'll look beautiful on the mantle. 

And i'm posting pictures of other decor pieces i've procured.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

We also bought the gargantuan spider from Home Depot! We did a spider's lair last year and I hadn't planned on making that a thing this year but this was just too good to pass up. 

I've also got my eyes set on the Enter at your own risk tombstone with the spider on it from Target and I think they'll look wicked together somewhere.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything looks great, love your themes


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Have some pictures of the decorating process so far!


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

omg I LOVE this! The white graphic for your FB page is simply amazing and looks like a movie that I would *really* want to go see. Is it a stock photo or some photoshop magic?

I also just love those leafy vines all over the place. Where did you get yours? I fully intend on copying your idea there and puting those on my many ceiling fixtures and this ledge thing in our living room. 

Please keep the updates coming!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you!! The image is a mixture of stock photography and also some photoshop magic on my end. And I purchased my vines from amazon! They actually look much better in person and with the green lighting. I'm going to get more pictures this weekend of the apothecary in that room.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice! Wanna share that amazon link?


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Heyaaaa, actual witch here, just throwing my support your way. I LOVE it! Five million thumbs up


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally getting around to uploading some pictures! The party was a success, however we had smaller numbers than what were used to and had fewer people dress in costume :-/ BUT regardless? we’re problem solving that for the next party.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

And finally our costumes...


----------

